# What Will Your Future German Shepherd Dog's Name Going To Be?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I want to name my future GSD The Trouble Maker, but Trouble for short ! What will yours be!?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Dio!  
My pets are named after bands Ozzy, Tesla, Alice (ferrets), and I got to name Aiden too. Hehe. 
And my next ferret's name is going to be Cooper.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Dio!
> My pets are named after bands Ozzy, Tesla, Alice (ferrets), and I got to name Aiden too. Hehe.
> And my next ferret's name is going to be Cooper.


Awesome!! Ferrets are so awesome!! I have only held one once though, and it was awesome!! I love her!!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive wanted a male GSD "Anubis"


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Ive wanted a male GSD "Anubis"


 
That's different, but in a good way !!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Well Dooney is named after Dooney and Bourke purses, so it would be cute to name the other Burke- but I don't know that i like it- 

I like the cooper idea- i also love the other names on here- Kaos, Malice, Sinister- LOL (sorry if i mispelled anyone)

I like having different names, so I am not sure. But I think i really would like to get a new dog in about 2 years or so- (if I can survive the current teenage phase) i have never had a male dog before (i've always worried about humping and the "lipstick" hanging out- LOL but from what I've read on here, if I do get another GSD it is very advisable to get opposite sex. 

i also love the name Diesel, (but that is becoming common) i also like Caliber, sooo many to choose from!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE the name Trouble!!! This was my Trouble :wub: God I miss him he's been gone almost 3 years now







I adopted him as a five month old pup from the now closed animal shelter the summer I graduated High School. 


But sorry I went off topic the name brought back memories. When I get a male shepherd in a few years. If its black his name will likeley be Uly. (U-LEE). If its a sable I'm leaning toward Jacob or Jake for short. Ya I know its corny Bella and Jake lol so sue me :crazy: lol


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> That's different, but in a good way !!


So is Versailles I suppose  After owning a "Bailey" I've vouched to be more unique in my name choices.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Well Dooney is named after Dooney and Bourke purses, so it would be cute to name the other Burke- but I don't know that i like it-
> 
> I like the cooper idea- i also love the other names on here- Kaos, Malice, Sinister- LOL (sorry if i mispelled anyone)
> 
> ...


 
I love the name Sinister!!! LOL! It's different, and I agree that Diesel is becoming very, very, very common!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

ChristenHolden said:


> I LOVE the name Trouble!!! This was my Trouble :wub: God I miss him he's been gone almost 3 years now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He was a very sweet looking dog! Very cute!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Shaina said:


> So is Versailles I suppose  After owning a "Bailey" I've vouched to be more unique in my name choices.


 
Very different as well, but again in a good way!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

If it's a girl I think it will be Nina, if it's a male I haven't decided between Blitz or Fausto.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

For my next GSD, _Captain Max Von Bodine...call name Bodine !_

I also plan on geting a Mutt and name him _Homeboy._


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> If it's a girl I think it will be Nina, if it's a male I haven't decided between Blitz or Fausto.


I like the name Nina, but it reminds me of (Nerd alert!) Fullmetal Alchemist when Tucker fused Nina with the dog to make a human/animal chimera, then Scar killed her.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you. He was a Walker Coonhound. And he was sweet he never met a stranger. And totally melted when kids were around such a love bug. him and Bella are totally opposite. Where he could be trusted with people even total strangers, Bella must be on leash and watched very closely even with people she has met. Polar opposites in there people skills and very similar in other skills. Very strang for 2 dogs who never met.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

If its a boy, Donetello, Michaelangelo, Raphael, or Leonardo. Ninja Turtles!XD If its a girl, Xena, Scarlett, and few others I can't think of at the moment.lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My next GSD will be a male and i'll probably name his Jake. have always liked the name. Thought about naming the next female we have (if ever again) Sexy. lol. Can you imagine?

"Sexy! Come here!" 

I doubt we'll ever have another female dog though. Shasta is my last girl far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The next one is going to be a male - eventually. I'm leaning towards either Oskar or Rex, but the Jets have to win a super bowl before I ever name a dog after their coach.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I quite like the name Bailey. I think I'm going to have either a B or a C litter baby, and I'd like to follow the alcohol naming tradition, but don't know if I'll make it.

B- Bailey, Baron (like Red Baron, apparently a beer), 
C - Cognac, Corona, Casa (Casa Cuervo, the leading tequila manufacturer and distributor)

But I'm not sure yet. None of them sound like my dog, so I guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a whole list of possible names so far for my next pup. I still probably won't have just one picked out until my new pup is home to see which one fits her. Right now, in no particular order, the top contenders for call names are Ziva, Pistol, and Journey.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my next one will be a male, have a long list of names I like, will depend on the 'litter' letter maybe...I do like Asher or Soot for a black dawg


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I will have to see the dog...but we now have Stryder (LOTR)...but it will probably be something like Caprica, Starbuck, or Echo from Battlestar Gallactica...or Bill


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Boys -Aubrey; Aubie for short.,Declan; Deke for short;I like Deacon as well; Rosaline for a girl,Rosie although I really like Lilly and Diamond;gunther is good so is Annie and of course Wilhelm cause I want a dog named Will.But right now Daisy and Lucky are just fine.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure think I want a small dog but if I got a male I am liking the name Kinder right now but I go through phases with names also like the name Alpha, Reggie,(also like that for a female)


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Our next door will be a Newfoundland so we have decided on Dylan as it means man of the sea and its the name of my fav comedian Dylan Moran


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you getting a black or landseer -or chocolate-we love newfs


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Guilo


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Almost forgot I want to get a Westie and I am going to call him James -Home James


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I've already decided I want a black male from West German working lines and his name will be Chaos. ;D


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

holland said:


> Are you getting a black or landseer -or chocolate-we love newfs


Probably black or landseer.. we found a great breeder that was recommended to us on a Newf forum a few times so we are going on their waiting list 
It wont be till next Feb or a little after before we actually get our new boy but I'm already preparing. We put Rio in a new obedience class just to make sure shes behaved before we bring the slobbering mess home. It'll be my first Newf but we had St Bernards in the past... so exciting :wild:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My next GSD will likely be called "Blackie". (She wil be solids black.) Not very originional, and sounds like it was named by a small child, but I don't care!

I'm hoping to get a cattle dog mix in the spring, if everything works out with the breeding ect..., and it must be a male puppy. If everything works out, his name will be "Bronco". I wanted a "B" name after the grandsire of the potential puppy, his name is BUTCH. (He is from the same litter as Wrangler was.) I also have a "western" theme with the cow dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Post pics when you get him (the newf)


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

I want a male GSD just so I can name him Mike.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a name in mind but gotta get the pup first to see if it fits. I do know that I want a dark sable long coat. At the moment I have a Black and Tan coatie, and a Black and Red coatie. 

I also want to win the lottery so I have all the time in the world to groom the coaties :wild: cause as it is now it takes the majority of the day to groom the two I have, and I have to do it often! While I am dreaming, I might as well wish for my own Dock Diving Pool too!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...an ocean with a dock


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

holland said:


> Post pics when you get him (the newf)


Will do  Have you had newfs yourself?


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Eldon!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

catz said:


> Will do  Have you had newfs yourself?


No we just meet them wherever we go-I think Rorie thinks she is a newf now:laugh: But I have been to Newfoundland-the place though-its beautiful


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Id love to go.. a few of the people I met on a forum are from there and the pictures are beautiful. I've only met one Newf while on a walk and he was sweet to me but way to dominant to let Rio play with. He had a booming bark and was a bit scary but he was a lovely brown boy. I'm researching dryers and grooming products now. It was recommended that we get our own blow dryer. The aren't cheap dogs are they lol..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

No I think the grooming would stop me from getting a newf-sadly


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If we get a female, I want her to be named Anya.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll get a female next and name her Indiana. Indy for short


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Karly


----------



## VALOR (Dec 5, 2010)

Valor! My first GSD was named Vince, he passed away at two years from mesenteric torsion. Over a year researching lines and breeders, but I've got the name picked out.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I like the name Nina, but it reminds me of (Nerd alert!) Fullmetal Alchemist when Tucker fused Nina with the dog to make a human/animal chimera, then Scar killed her.


lol, I have never watched that. I actually got the name Nina from someone much cooler! The girl from the Fast and the Furious, the one that dates Paul Walker.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Shaina said:


> So is Versailles I suppose  After owning a "Bailey" I've vouched to be more unique in my name choices.


Haha I have a Bailey. I don't know that he fits it, but it is what it is now. He's also become Mr Bailey, Mr Bails, Bailey-boy or just Bails. Poor confused guy, but he answers to all of them. I was made fun of by a few that told me Bailey is a girl's name. Heck, I didn't know that.  Everything besides Bailey are cute, pet names... when we want his attention, now! he is Bailey. I almost went with Apollo. I like that name a lot. 



Germanshepherdlova said:


> If it's a girl I think it will be Nina.....





Jessiewessie99 said:


> .....If its a girl, Xena


Nina and Xena are great girl names!

I don't forsee naming any dog for a long time to come, if ever, though. My dogs are 8, 4 and six months. Nice spacing. My eight year old should (had better!) live to 13-15 years. Even when the sad day comes that she passes,  , I don't know that I'd do a three-dog household again. We'll see.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chases Fraulein Leyna Von ( insert breeder kennel name here). 
I will call her Leyna.
I also love the name, Dog. Come here, dog. LOL


----------



## Gloria1273 (May 11, 2010)

I have a Pekingese named Lightining, so I wanted to name my GSD Thunder. But I was out voted and his Name is Amigo. I have heard all sorts of great names here. I really love Sinister and Malice, Chaos.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

My hope is that our next one will be a female, and I would love to name her Jill. The we would have a Jack and a Jill!


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

My next dog will be a female and I like the name Tinka.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My next dog will be male and either black or bi-color. He most likely will be named Axel, although we have been throwing alot of other names around. Just seems like we keep coming back to Axel. 

I am hoping to become a foster soon (sent in my paperwork...just waiting to hear) so there may be a chance that I'll end up adopting a foster instead...in that case, it will be whatever they are named!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I plan on going with different gun manufacturers for my bogs. Magnum, Luger, Beretta, etc. Can you imagine a black GSD named Magnum?  I also love the names Justice, Grace, and Liberty, kind of going with a patriotic thing. I plan on one day having at least one Llewelin Setter and I think I would go with one of those for a female. I also love the philosophical names, Archimedes, Socrates, etc.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

These are some awesome unique names!!! :gsdhead:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

off the name topic sort of but i would totally love to have a landseer newfie (LOVE the black and white!!) and name him Teddy Bear aka Bear. I've wanted to do that since i was a little kid and just getting into learning all about the different breeds i could!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My next dog will most likely be a male Dalmatian I plan on naming him either Havoc, Scorch or Pistol.
​
My next female will either be a Dalmatian or a black GSD I would name her Furious (Fury), Rogue or Secret.​


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> off the name topic sort of but i would totally love to have a landseer newfie (LOVE the black and white!!) and name him Teddy Bear aka Bear. I've wanted to do that since i was a little kid and just getting into learning all about the different breeds i could!


Someone in my neighborhood has THREE newfs. 2 black and one "landseer" glad I know the black and white is now called that so if i am ever walking past him I can sound like I know something- LOL. He walks the 2 blacks together all the time- i rarely see the other one- I think it is older- seems to move slower.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> My next dog will most likely be a male Dalmatian I plan on naming him either Havoc, Scorch or Pistol.​
> 
> 
> My next female will either be a Dalmatian or a black GSD I would name her Furious (Fury), Rogue or Secret.​


You're the first person I've ever seen who has ever mentioned Pistol for a name. I have it as one of my top possibilities for my next female. We have a male lab named Gauge and I was trying to come up with a similar name that would fit a GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

sddeadeye said:


> You're the first person I've ever seen who has ever mentioned Pistol for a name. I have it as one of my top possibilities for my next female. We have a male lab named Gauge and I was trying to come up with a similar name that would fit a GSD.


I LOVE the name Pistol, it's been on my list for over a year now http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/145040-we-need-names-3.html



If I ever have children, Gage would be the name of my first born son.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Someone in my neighborhood has THREE newfs. 2 black and one "landseer" glad I know the black and white is now called that so if i am ever walking past him I can sound like I know something- LOL. He walks the 2 blacks together all the time- i rarely see the other one- I think it is older- seems to move slower.


My OH wants us to call our newf Smoochy or Sailor.. I dont mind Sailor too much but I cant imagin yelling "SMOOCHY!" across a park. Thank god I get to choose our next puppies name..


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Next GSD will be:

Female-Dunsparrow
Male-Whiskeyjack

Bonus points if someone knows what books these names are from.

Also considering Fiddler as my current GSD is Banjo and Fiddler is a name from the above mentioned books.


----------

